# Taken - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

And I’m TAKIN’ a swipe at GW! Yes! I went there! And within the pages of Games & I can do that whenever I want! WEEEE! Anyway, it’s no secret that fans have their problems with Games Workshop and I am no exception. Perhaps my problems will become cartoons! Who knows? Well, I do, but [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

